# The Indestructible Bull Minnow



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

I bought some bull minnows 2days ago from half hitch tackle to go catch flounder. I kept them in a 5 gallon bucket with about 2 gallons of water in it. Fished all morning, and the ones that I didn't use as bait I would normally just let go but I decided to keep them because there were about a dozen left over. I was thinking about just freezing them and reusing them later.. Long story short I brought them home left them in the bucket and forgot about them till the next morning. Looked in the bucked and saw 4 still swimming around, so I decided to put them in my fresh water aquarium to feed them to my oscar. Well I never expected them to last more than an hour or so because I had them in salt water and just threw them into the fresh with no acclimation process. So to my absolute surprise when I got home from work tonight I see 3 bull minnows swimming happily in a small school in my 100 gal tank. Just amazing !!


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

They'll live forever in fresh water. I brought some home to feed a largemouth bass I had in a tank and the things just settled in. Bass never ate them and they lived until I took down the tank and released them into the Satilla River. Those things could live in tar...


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Almost sounds like a happy bed time story lol


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I've had them stay alive left alone for over a month in floating bait bucket.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

What's the best way to catch them, any kind of traps?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Randall2point0 said:


> What's the best way to catch them, any kind of traps?


Can you throw a cast net? They are everywhere in the sound and bays near shore. Best to catch a crab, stomp on it and toss it in the water. Walk away for about ten minutes, sneak back up on the crab and throw your net, you should load up in no time.


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

"....can also withstand a wide variety of toxins, pollution, and a* nuclear war*. This is an extremely tolerant species that can survive at very low oxygen levels and in heavily polluted ecosystems...." lol


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've put live shrimp in the fridge in a baggie with NO water. A couple days later they were still alive.

Don't even ask about eels in the spring. They will last forever with fresh tap water every couple days and a bubbler.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I had bull minnows in a tank for about a year with middle school kids messing with them. After that I released them because I thought that they had been through enough.


----------



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

I am a flounder fisherman so bull minnows are definitely my fav. Got transferred from Pcola to VA and found that there are more bull minnows there than Pcola. Moved to TX and found a few there but not too many. Moved to South FL and there are none here. Mud minnows are flounder candy here but are not easy to find. So I use mainly finger mullet which are here by the thousands.


----------

